# Golden Hearts Rescue



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Lately, I have found myself taking in deformed, mistreated fish. And I wish to continue doing so. I used to only rescue bettas, but then I started taking in platys, guppies, and goldfish. Right now, I have five rescues that are more than happy at the moment.

On this thread, I'll be posting updates, pictures, and letting y'all know when I have new rescues and what not. 
First we have Patches. She is a veiltail/fantail goldfish that has a deformed upper lip of the mouth and bent tails. I found Patches at Petco when she was scrawny and very shy. Now, she is the life of my living room tank.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Next is Goliath. He was rescued from a Wal-Mart tank after I witnessed a group of oscars beating him up like a toy. This sweet little boy is already growing fast and emerging from his shy depths. He is a common plecostomus.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I really enjoy the filters on your pictures... /random xD;

Also, Patches looks like a sweetheart. <3


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks! Yes, she really is. 

So this is Paisley. I got her March 29th of this year and so far, she has grown an inch in body length. She is also a sweetheart and (I'd like to think) the mascot of this rescue. After I rescued her from PetSmart, she became some what of a big sister to Patches and their other at-the-time tankmate, Indy. Paisley is an orange oranda.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll get going on the next few profiles. 

I really love doing this. I always go to the petstore and other places and see all of these poor fish just being abused. Even though us fish keepers have tried for years to end this sad treatment of our finned friends, we know it won't stop. Many people say to me, "Buying that fish only encourages the abuse. It won't make a difference." 

Well, I say, "It made a difference to that fish."


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is Indy (Independence). She was rescued from Wal-Mart from a tank of other black moors that developed sores and had ripped fins from rubbing against objects and each other in such limited space. At first, I thought she was dead, floating about the others. But then she sprang to life when I came up to the glass. Because little Indy was emaciated and obviously smaller than the others, I took her home and named her Independence, as it was the Fourth of July. 

Indy was about 1" when I got her, and now, 5 months later with some TLC, she is nearing the 2" mark. 

Such a free and independent spirit. 
Before and after:


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*Paisley's Story*

It's hard to have "favorites", but we all end up having that one fish that really makes us smile the most. And for me, that's Paisley. She has been the fastest growing of them all and truly has a golden heart. 

I went to PetSmart one day to pick up a few things for my bettas and stopped by the goldfish section. Among the fancy veiltails and calico ryukins, a small, dainty, standard orange oranda was at the top of the tank, staring at me. I was very surprised at how skinny and under-developed (based on her wen growth) she was. My mother was very insistent that I not get her, but my gut told me otherwise. The whole ride home, I couldn't wait to put her in with Patches. 

I got her as a friend when Patches (at the time known as Bobbles Einstein) was pretty depressed. The minute I released her into the tank after the 30 minutes, Patches was swimming around playing with her new friend. 

When I turned the tank in my kitchen into a goldfish tank, I moved Patches & Indy into it. Paisley seemed content with the switch at first, but I could tell that she was kinda lonely. I wanted another oranda to go in with her, but most of the ones I saw were either too nippy with their neighbors or too big. 

I eventually found Elliot, a small, half n half oranda that caught my eye. I got him situated in the tank and waited. At first, Paisley ignored him and went on with her normal routine. But after about a half hour, she seemed to realize there was a new kid in the tank. They chased each other around, ate together, slept side by side. Ever since, they have been inseperable, and I couldn't imagine splitting them apart. 

Paisley has come so far in the past 9 months. She went from being a dainty 1" to a monster at 3". Her story tells why I do what I do: to give these fish, however fragile and small they may be, a second chance to show their golden hearts.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Ah, Sushi. This white ranchu has caused me to scratch my head in wonder every now and then. Her odd, yet amusing behavior -- speeding around the tank and swimming against the filter current -- has added quite the element to my tank. 

Sushi was a rescue from PetCo. Now, she wasn't the usual fin rot, ich, or emaciation rescue. I saw how beautiful she was (a rare pure white ranchu) and thought how amazing it would be for her to have the chance to grow up and be the prized jewel of someone's tank. Whether it be mine or a loving new owner's, I'm content she will have a great and beautiful life.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*Beethoven....no, not the musician*

Okay, this little pleco is the clown of my rescue. Beethoven is a Bushynose/Bristlenose Plecostomus rescued from PetCo when I saw him in an oscar tank. He was about an inch when I got him and is now 2". I really love this little guy and hope he lives a long and happy life.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I just want to subscribe to this thread because Petmania is amazing at caring for animals.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

This is an awesome thread! Way to go Petmania I just love this. Cute rescues too.

Im subbing this thread.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

good luck with your rescue.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you guys! Makes me feel good on the inside :-D

Last, but definitely not least, we have Elliot. This little, cutie oranda was rescue from a dirty, cramped PetSmart tank. He was the smallest one there (1.4" in body length) and was being picked on by his tankmates; I saw that he was missing quite a few scales. Not to mention how skinny he was. It was horrid. I knew that if I left him there, he would be pestered to death. I had to take him home. 

When I added him to Paisley's tank, they immediately became friends. They always swim together and eat together. It's too cute. 

I'm happy to say that Elliot is now 2" in body length and nice and plump.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Defeniatley subscribing! Your such an awesome fish owner!!!! Come over to my house and do water changes and take care of my fish for me XD!!

I would snatch up all your Goldie's faster than a blink of an eye -wink-


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Defeniatley subscribing! Your such an awesome fish owner!!!! Come over to my house and do water changes and take care of my fish for me XD!!
> 
> I would snatch up all your Goldie's faster than a blink of an eye -wink-



XD Thank you. 

Well, I am going to be putting a few up for adoption soon. Keep an eye out ;-)


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*Photo Shoot *

Just a little mini photo shoot of a couple of our rescues.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I love it, Pet. Will be watching.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

This is awesome, I'm hoping to eventually own a Goldfish sometime in the future.

Which brings me to the question-what is the tank size you'd recommend for a Goldfish?


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

All your fish are beautiful. You can tell you really care for them!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

BettaLover1313 said:


> This is awesome, I'm hoping to eventually own a Goldfish sometime in the future.
> 
> Which brings me to the question-what is the tank size you'd recommend for a Goldfish?


Gold are really amazing pets! They'll keep you entertained :lol:

It depends on the type. From my POV, I'd say 10 gallons for smaller types of fancy goldfish and 15-20 for larger species. Each additional fish should get 10 gallons. I have to upgrade myself now that they're getting bigger. 

For commons & shubunkins, the first one should have at the minimum 40 gallons, with each additional one getting 20. They can get really big and would be far too cramped in 10-20 gallons. You could keep them temporarily in a 10G, but would need to upgrade within 1-2 months. 

I believe PetCo is having their $1 per gallon sale, which is going to save my life right now. 

When I upgrade to 20 & 30 gallon tanks, I'll be using my left over 10G as hospital tanks for new rescues. 



MattsBettas said:


> I love it, Pet. Will be watching.


Thanks Matt! 



DaytonBetta said:


> All your fish are beautiful. You can tell you really care for them!


Thank you, it means a lot! I really try my hardest to make sure these guys have a great life. Hopefully soon I can find some forever homes for them


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

BettaLover, here's a link to a goldfish growth chart. It also details lifespans and such: 
http://www.fishkeeping.co.uk/articles_74/goldfish-size-life-expectancy.htm 

I must add that many people believe that goldfish grow to the size of their tank. Incorrect. Water quality and diet are the factors that determine how big your fish will grow. Goldfish secrete a hormone into the water to stunt the growth of any fish in the water, including themselves. As long as you keep the water clean and feed a high quality diet, your fish will continue growing. But that doesn't mean a 10G is a suitable home for an 8" fish  Hope I helped!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

PetMania said:


> BettaLover, here's a link to a goldfish growth chart. It also details lifespans and such:
> Fishkeeping - Goldfish Size, Life Expectancy and Tank Recommendations - Coldwater Articles - Articles
> 
> I must add that many people believe that goldfish grow to the size of their tank. Incorrect. Water quality and diet are the factors that determine how big your fish will grow. Goldfish secrete a hormone into the water to stunt the growth of any fish in the water, including themselves. As long as you keep the water clean and feed a high quality diet, your fish will continue growing. But that doesn't mean a 10G is a suitable home for an 8" fish  Hope I helped!


48 gal for one wow! It'll be awhile before I own a goldfish lol. That was very helpful though and it helps me to know what I need in the future to own one.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Your betta looks cute bettalover1313. What's his name?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*Deformed Fish Still Have a Heart*

So, you might have seen fish at PetCo or Petsmart that look like they have deformities (missing fins, kinked tails, etc.). I have a couple of those. Patches, my first rescue, has bent tails and her top lip is longer on one side, which made it difficult for her to eat. That probably was a factor in why she was so skinny. I helped her out by throwing away the flakes I had (which are nutrionally horrible and floated away whenever she tried to eat them) and got Omega One pellets. After awhile, she gained some weight and figured out how to swim with her bent fins. 

One of Indy's eyes is bigger than the other. It's very slight, but you can see it. I'm glad it didn't put her off balance. Since she was living with Patches who also had trouble getting food at the first snatch, Independence was able to put on the pounds. I assume that since the other black moors were perfectly capable of eating food, that she was a runt and couldn't get to the food in time. 

So it goes to show that even though a fish is deformed, they can still have a quality life. 

I hope to soon get the R2 fish school to help keep the rescues entertained and active. It also helps to rehabilitate fish from what I've heard.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

BettaLover1313 said:


> 48 gal for one wow! It'll be awhile before I own a goldfish lol. That was very helpful though and it helps me to know what I need in the future to own one.


Yep, no problem  I've heard varying opinions on tank size. If you have an outdoor pond that doesn't get too cold in the winter, common goldfish can live in there perfectly. I plan on getting one of the large cement mixing tubs from Home Depot for koi and common goldfish rescues this spring.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

tiffanylucky said:


> Your betta looks cute bettalover1313. What's his name?


His name is Raku, after the clay firing process 



PetMania-It's great that you give these fish such a good life. It's also amazing what a good diet and proper care can do for any fish.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

It really is. Sure, you may feel like spending a few extra bucks on a nice can of Omega One pellets seems too much. But isn't it worth it to ensure a longer lifespan?? 
I get people asking me all the time how I keep goldies living so long (more than 3 months). And I say water quality and diet. They say too me "Isn't that a little too much for a $0.28 fish?" No!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

PetMania said:


> Yep, no problem  I've heard varying opinions on tank size. If you have an outdoor pond that doesn't get too cold in the winter, common goldfish can live in there perfectly. I plan on getting one of the large cement mixing tubs from Home Depot for koi and common goldfish rescues this spring.


I wish I had a pond (though then it'd be filled with Koi). Right now all the largest tank I have is a 10 gallon, and I'd want the Goldfish to be happy and not squished. It may be awhile before I own one, but that's all right. I've waited this long for one, longer won't kill me. And I've always got my bettas.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

BettaLover1313 said:


> I wish I had a pond (though then it'd be filled with Koi). Right now all the largest tank I have is a 10 gallon, and I'd want the Goldfish to be happy and not squished. It may be awhile before I own one, but that's all right. I've waited this long for one, longer won't kill me. And I've always got my bettas.



Good for you for knowing to wait and focus on what's good for the fish  

I should have done that the first time I owned a fish. I went to Wal-Mart when I was about 10-11 ish and got a can of goldfish flakes, some rainbow gravel, and four $0.25 common goldfish. I went home and placed them in a small glass bowl that was NOT made for fish. I carried up to my room and tried to do a water change (which I do know about) but it shattered, sliced my hand and the fish were flopping all over the bathroom counter. 

So we put the fish (thankfully they were still alive) in a thick glass vase and went a few days later to Wal-Mart to get a $20 1.5G tank. Within 2 weeks, Optimus Prime, Bumblebee, Mudflap, & Skipper were all dead. Yeah, I remember each of their names even after 5 years. My first fish and personal pets. 

I am very ashamed of that time and wished it had never happened, but now I am glad that I can give back and make sure that it never happens again. 

Sorry, that was quite long.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

PetMania said:


> Good for you for knowing to wait and focus on what's good for the fish
> 
> I should have done that the first time I owned a fish. I went to Wal-Mart when I was about 10-11 ish and got a can of goldfish flakes, some rainbow gravel, and four $0.25 common goldfish. I went home and placed them in a small glass bowl that was NOT made for fish. I carried up to my room and tried to do a water change (which I do know about) but it shattered, sliced my hand and the fish were flopping all over the bathroom counter.
> 
> ...


Nah, it's fine. It's just like I will always remember my first betta. I kept him in less than a half gallon bowl and though I did full WC's every day, I couldn't understand why he died within he month. I will always remember him and feel guilty that I didn't give him the home he deserved. I can still remember all of his quirks too, he would have been a good friend if I had just looked about what he needed.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Ah, the first betta. Now that's a story to tell. Bloo was a royal blue CT and he is actually the reason I started rescuing. He was an emaciated, fin rot survivor in a filthy cup at Petco and I couldn't leave him there. Even though I only had him for 6 months, I will always remember the little crowntail on my desk watching me as I typed on my computer. 

I ran a betta rescue called Bloo's Second Chance for awhile and would love to start rescuing bettas again.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

PetMania said:


> Ah, the first betta. Now that's a story to tell. Bloo was a royal blue CT and he is actually the reason I started rescuing. He was an emaciated, fin rot survivor in a filthy cup at Petco and I couldn't leave him there. Even though I only had him for 6 months, I will always remember the little crowntail on my desk watching me as I typed on my computer.
> 
> I ran a betta rescue called Bloo's Second Chance for awhile and would love to start rescuing bettas again.


I swear everyone's first betta is a royal blue CT lol, that's what Beta was too. He's always in the back of my mind now whenever I take care of my bettas. I only wish I'd been half as knowledgeable with him as I am with all my other ones. He had a cute habit of burrowing into the gems in his bowl. It was really odd, but very adorable.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

CTs must have a genetic habit for burrowing! Bloo used to snuggle himself in the roots of the Java Fern I had in his tank. Too cute.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

PetMania said:


> CTs must have a genetic habit for burrowing! Bloo used to snuggle himself in the roots of the Java Fern I had in his tank. Too cute.


Raku doesn't burrow (thankfully) but he does like hiding in his log and under his bridge. All bettas (and fish in general) are definitely cute and unique


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*Possible Adoptions*

Okay, so this is not an official announcement, but I have my thoughts on who is going up for adoption. I am not 100% positive unless I know that someone is willing to adopt. Of course, I will probably wait until after New Years to make any shipping arrangements, but send me a PM if you are interested. It will most likely be posted on TFK as I do not have any bettas for adoption. 

As long as you are cleared for adoption (I'll send a set of questions for you to answer), I can reserve a fish until you are able to provide a home, etc. 

Indy


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*Possible Adoptions*

Sushi


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*Possible Adoptions*

And Beethoven


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

This is great of you to do this! I just got my first betta 3 days ago, and I had no idea fish were such a time-consuming and expensive hobby! he is in a half-gallon My Fun Fish Tank right now (no filter or heater but I clean regularly and he is in the warmest room in our house, around 78 degrees) but I want to upgrade him to at least a 1 gallon sometime in the new year. The thought of cycling a tank for the very first time scares me! But that's why I joined this forum I guess  Indy looks a lot like my best friend's fish Survivor, who was the only one of his family to survive an ammonia spike that killed the rest of his family. All of them look so healthy! This makes me want to adopt every fish I see  Maybe not that extreme! But I was hesistant when I got the tank for Christmas, since I've never exactly been a fish person. But now I know that it's way too late to go back! You're doing a great thing for these fish, good job!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I might adopt a goldfish from you when I make room in my home XD


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

gracem2002 said:


> This is great of you to do this! I just got my first betta 3 days ago, and I had no idea fish were such a time-consuming and expensive hobby! he is in a half-gallon My Fun Fish Tank right now (no filter or heater but I clean regularly and he is in the warmest room in our house, around 78 degrees) but I want to upgrade him to at least a 1 gallon sometime in the new year. The thought of cycling a tank for the very first time scares me! But that's why I joined this forum I guess  Indy looks a lot like my best friend's fish Survivor, who was the only one of his family to survive an ammonia spike that killed the rest of his family. All of them look so healthy! This makes me want to adopt every fish I see  Maybe not that extreme! But I was hesistant when I got the tank for Christmas, since I've never exactly been a fish person. But now I know that it's way too late to go back! You're doing a great thing for these fish, good job!


Thanks! Yes, fish are quite the time-consumer. I wish you the best of luck with your new hobby  It will become very rewarding soon, I can assure you. Yeah, once you've fell for them, there's no going back. That's how I came to do what I am today. 



SiameseFightingArt said:


> I might adopt a goldfish from you when I make room in my home XD


Cool! Let me know if you want to  These guys are really happy and ready to find a forever home.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Ten years ago, my mom killed my first betta because she bought him a new vase. I didn't know as much as I do now of caring for bettas. I'm glad I researched caring for betas when I fell in love with tiffy who is one now. As I'm typing this, Miguel, my 15 year old Chihuahua keeps trying to steal on of my hands so I'll scrach him. When he wants to go on my lap, he'll stand and cry till he's picked up. This is what I deal with everyday.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

tiffanylucky said:


> Ten years ago, my mom killed my first betta because she bought him a new vase. I didn't know as much as I do now of caring for bettas. I'm glad I researched caring for betas when I fell in love with tiffy who is one now. As I'm typing this, Miguel, my 15 year old Chihuahua keeps trying to steal on of my hands so I'll scrach him. When he wants to go on my lap, he'll stand and cry till he's picked up. This is what I deal with everyday.


Amazing how much a little research can do  
Ah, dogs are the little buggers aren't they? 


So I plan on going to PetCo in the next week for their $1 per gallon sale. It's most likely that I'll end up coming home with new rescues. The last time I was there, there was a blind albino telescope goldfish who was emaciated and had ammonia burns. My mother (not exactly in the best mood) refused to let me bring him or the black moor who was missing an eye. Ugh, sometimes I wish I could go there by myself, but I never have the time or a car to do such :roll:

I always think what would have happened if I had brought that guy home. I'm sure that he must've died as I came back a few days later and he wasn't there. Maybe by a miracle someone bought him out of sympathy and gave him a good life. Most people don't go for sick or injured fish.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm just lucky to keep two bettas. My mom still thinks I'm crazy for having two bettas. Too bad I don't care about that.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

tiffanylucky said:


> I'm just lucky to keep two bettas. My mom still thinks I'm crazy for having two bettas. Too bad I don't care about that.


Ugh, I have no idea why parents think that way. Many members here have the same problem. It only goes two ways: either your parents love and hog over your fish, or they don't understand and think you need psychiatric attention.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*<3 adoptions! <3*

Okay, so I've decided that Indy, Sushi, and Beethoven are available for adoption. I've had them in my care for awhile now and they are fit to go to forever homes. Please shoot me a PM if you're interested. I'll see about posting a marketplace thread either on here or TFK.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

PetMania said:


> Ugh, I have no idea why parents think that way. Many members here have the same problem. It only goes two ways: either your parents love and hog over your fish, or they don't understand and think you need psychiatric attention.


Or there's oddballs like my mom that say, "As long as you have the space in your room, money, and don't expect me to care for them. Have at it lol."


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

That's the best part about being an adult. You can have as many fish-tanks as you have space for and can afford, and nobody can say anything about it, so long as you continue to be a responsible adult.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm subscribing to this thread because I love that you rescue these guys and gals. We don't have the space or funds or experience to rescue and foster animals, but I love that you do!

Also, my hubby said I was turning into the "crazy fish lady" when I bought a second betta. Even adults aren't immune to criticism  The first one is my daughter's pet that mostly I take care of (she's 4), and the second one is mine!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I apologize for my sudden absence. I have had to deal with a lot of drama and issues for the past month, but I look forward to posting again. I just got home from a trip to Petco. The power went off in our house for a few moments a couple nights ago while we were asleep and the tank filters shut off and stopped working. I had to go to the store to pickup some media supplies and found this little cutie:


There were four baby betta cups. Two babies were dead and I couldn't tell about the other. It was obvious--since the baby bettas are placed on a shelf at the back of the department--that these guys were pretty much abandoned. I saw this little one who still had spunk and couldn't leave him there. I can't wait to watch him grow up. 

If you have any names for him/her, they'll be greatly appreciated ;-)



Sadist said:


> I'm subscribing to this thread because I love that you rescue these guys and gals. We don't have the space or funds or experience to rescue and foster animals, but I love that you do!
> 
> Also, my hubby said I was turning into the "crazy fish lady" when I bought a second betta. Even adults aren't immune to criticism  The first one is my daughter's pet that mostly I take care of (she's 4), and the second one is mine!


Thank you so much. It means a lot. 

XD, that sounds a lot like my dad. He gave me that "you're crazy" look when I held up this little baby betta today.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Awe.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

Subbing. Love your rescue.
Have a female Bristlenose pleco like your male.


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

PetMania said:


> If you have any names for him/her, they'll be greatly appreciated ;-)


I found this & it seems appropriate:

MADOC: Variant spelling of Welsh Madog, meaning "little fortunate one" or "little good one."

Here's the link to the whole list of "luck, lucky" names: http://www.20000-names.com/luck_names.htm

Of course I like it, I'm partial to Celtic, well, anything really. :smile: And, if he turns out to be she then you can call her Maddie.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

CelticRavens said:


> I found this & it seems appropriate:
> 
> MADOC: Variant spelling of Welsh Madog, meaning "little fortunate one" or "little good one."
> 
> ...


O.O I <3 that!!! My mom suggested Harper, and honestly, I think Madog Harper would be adorable. And then if it turns out to be a girl, Maddie Harper would be just as adorable. 

Thank you! I seriously love that name


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

That's a great combination. Can't wait to see how he/she grows.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

When Madog Harper calms down, I'll try to get some good, cute pics of him/her ;-)


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Little Madog Harper is doing quite well. S/he is still showing stress lines and is a bit shy, but overall very healthy so far. But, Harp won't let me get any pics!! GRRR. S/he is still too small to eat anything bigger than one NLS pellet. Cute, cute, cute!!! 

Now that I have my rescue set up again (after the disastrous heat wave last year), I plan on going on a "rescue spree". Hopefully I can find a couple lives to save


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Madog Harper has some impressive fins! I'm glad you were able to rescue him!

Our Petco fish guy must have put his foot down with the breeder and said no more baby fish. I haven't seen baby bettas there since December! Unfortunately, whenever he has a few day off, I notice a lot of betta deaths :/ I really wish we had the space and money to rescue like you do!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Sadist said:


> Madog Harper has some impressive fins! I'm glad you were able to rescue him!
> 
> Our Petco fish guy must have put his foot down with the breeder and said no more baby fish. I haven't seen baby bettas there since December! Unfortunately, whenever he has a few day off, I notice a lot of betta deaths :/ I really wish we had the space and money to rescue like you do!


Unfortunately I do not have the space, money, or time for a larger rescue like last time. I can only take in 2-3 rescues now, opposed to the 7-8 I had last year.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Why can't you have more rescues? Parents I'm assuming :[ but cheers to you for doing what you do. I have 1 betta in a 5 gallon and a 20 gallon community tank and a spare 10 gallon, still debating what to use it for


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi there  Draco's still alive, thankfully  He will be getting hsi tank upgrade early next month, woot woot! In the meantime, try to convince your parents to let you have more rescues, ok? ♥ reading about them!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi, everyone!!! I know I've been for months and months. I had some business to take care of, but I'm back now  

Currently, I have 10 fish; 5 goldfish, 3 bettas, and 2 plecos. It's getting a bit cramped with the goldfish getting so big, so I'll probably have to adopt a few out. 

I will have more time this summer to rescue since my family is working for most of it and my boyfriend is going on a DCI tour. I look forward to rescuing more fish. So, now, when livebearers give birth at Petco or people turn the fry in, the store takes care of them and adopts them out. They've been asking me (knowing how much of a fish girl I am) to take them in and find some homes for them. 

They also have HEAVILY pregnant livebearers up for adoption. I told the store manager that I can't unless I know if people will be willing to take them. So, if you are interested in guppies, platys, or mollies, please let me know and I'll see what I can do. I'll probably raise the fish first as shipping fry is rather risky. I can't necessarily guarantee if they have a certain color your looking for. But, it would be a nice way to stock your new tank. 

As for goldfish, I considered getting a kiddie pool and some mosquito fish so I can rescue more. If you have any ideas, please let me know  

Let's all be honest: bettas don't live long. Especially when they're two years old and have been through shipping. It's really worth it to rescue them, but for me, I'll only be adopting out bettas locally. Especially when I have old timers like Prometheus (whom passed away a few days ago) who cannot survive a shipping trip. I will make exceptions for bettas such as baby bettas as of course, they are young, and maybe king bettas.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Subbing


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Maybe a small "family pool" would be more affordable. They're usually around 6 feet by 10 feet, inflatable and cost about the same as the ankle baby pools. Unless there's a leak, you just inflate it once (I borrowed someone's power inflater for car tires). I'm not sure how to do filtering for something like that, though. (I'm assuming they're outside like a pond, too.)

I noticed the hard plastic pools seem a bit pricier here. They're cheaper than an aquarium that size, so it might still be your best bet.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

You can make your own pond like said ^^^^^
You would have to make a canister filter most likely [which you can look online on how]


----------

